# Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?



## colormix (8. Juni 2019)

*Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*

ich habe  auf einem PC seit ca. 6 Monaten Lubuntu LTS,
nur eine Sache nervt sehr, 
der Firefox speichert keinen Log-Daten wie Passwörter und so ,

ich hatte von Windows das Profile von Firefox rüber auf dem Linux PC kopiert so fern so  gut funktioniert auch Alles auch die Apps  und dessen Einstellungen waren alle da  ,
Was die Cookies Einstellungen an geht  habe ich alles auf die default Einstellungen zurückgesetzt bei Linux, Cookies funktionieren hier im Firefox  unter Linux muss also irgendwas anderes sein ?

Profil  Neu erstellen kommt nicht in Frage das ist zu aufwendig alles wieder Neu zu machen .

Das dürfte auch für Windows auf  Linux Umsteiger interessant sein, 
Windows  Profil  im Linux übernehmen, Linux Profile anpassen ,
beim Mozilla  Thunderbird  gab es übrigens diese Probleme nicht ,
allerdings hatte ich bei TB auch nicht versucht ein Neues Konto einzurichten  vielleicht  gibt es dann auch das gleiche Problem ?


Meine Frage an die " Linux Experten hier im Forum " > kann man das irgendwie reparieren oder anpassen über  "about:config" ??


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile fÃ¼r Linux an passen ?*



colormix schrieb:


> ich habe  auf einem PC seit ca. 6 Monaten Lubuntu LTS,
> nur eine Sache nervt sehr,
> der Firefox speichert keinen Log-Daten wie Passwörter und so ,
> 
> ...



Forum › ubuntuusers.de da wird Dir als "EXPERTE" geholfen ...


----------



## colormix (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile fÃ¼r Linux an passen ?*

Die   in  dem Forum  hat  leider überhaupt keiner 
Ahnung von Linux das ist auch mehr so ein Massen Konsumer Forum ,  kann ich auch zu Computerbi* gehen  ist das gleiche .

Beispiel :
da ging es um das deinstallieren es Operas  Opera Browser fuer Linux deinstallieren › XFCE (Xubuntu) › Grafische Oberflaeche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de

Umständlicher geht es nicht .

hatte das gleiche Problem    2 Maus klicks hier  Namen eingeben und der  Opera war komplett raus deinstalliert 
und ich bin nicht mal Linux Experte sondern fortgeschrittener Linux Anfänger ! (gibt da einen seht einfachen Trick ).

Anderes Forum wäre besser    Usern die wirtlich Nahrung haben .


----------



## keinnick (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile fÃ¼r Linux an passen ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Beispiel :
> da ging es um das deinstallieren es Operas  Opera Browser fuer Linux deinstallieren › XFCE (Xubuntu) › Grafische Oberflaeche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
> 
> Umständlicher geht es nicht .


Ja. Die Zeichenfolge "sudo apt-get remove opera" in die Konsole zu hämmern ist absolut umständlich. Haste Recht.


----------



## colormix (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile fÃ¼r Linux an passen ?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ja. Die Zeichenfolge "sudo apt-get remove opera" in die Konsole zu hämmern ist absolut umständlich. Haste Recht.



Das sind enben mal so tyaptische Foren Tipps von Leuten die k.A haben und so tun als hätten sie diese ?

Lösung ist ganz einfach ,
 Software Center oben suche Opera ein tippen , wird    Opera  angezeigt mit Starten/deinstallieren obwohl Opera nicht in der  normalen Software  Liste  ist,  ein Maus Klick ohne das man irre lange Cods ein tippen muss ,
das Software Center kann man wunderbar als deinstalltions  Hilfe nutzen,
 geht jedenfalls hier mit LB und wird mit UB genau so funktionieren schätze ich mal ?
Nee das UB   Forum kannste vergessen , da kommt womöglich das gleiche raus als wenn man hier im Windows Forum fragt .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile fÃ¼r Linux an passen ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Das sind enben mal so tyaptische Foren Tipps von Leuten die k.A haben und so tun als hätten sie diese ?


Es gibt im Netz genug Leute die Ahnung haben aber DU bist eine Ausnahme ohne fachliche Kompetenz.



colormix schrieb:


> Software Center oben suche Opera ein tippen , wird    Opera  angezeigt mit Starten/deinstallieren obwohl Opera nicht in der  normalen Software  Liste  ist,  ein Maus Klick ohne das man irre lange Cods ein tippen muss , das Software Center kann man wunderbar als deinstalltions  Hilfe nutzen,
> geht jedenfalls hier mit LB und wird mit UB genau so funktionieren schätze ich mal ?



Nee geht nicht, weil ja kein Software Center in Ubuntu vorhanden ist ... 
Mit dem Terminal ist man schneller ... sowas nennt sich  "EXPERTE" ...



colormix schrieb:


> Nee das UB   Forum kannste vergessen , da kommt womöglich das gleiche raus als wenn man hier im Windows Forum fragt .



Weil die Leute in diversen Linux Foren mehr Ahnung haben als Du und damit kommst Du nicht zurecht.



colormix schrieb:


> Von Linux hat im Internet keiner Richtig Ahnung versuchen zu fragen  kann man ja mal, kommt meinst leider  nur Spam/OT  Kram als Antwort sieht man ja hier .



Du verhältst dich gegenüber den Teilnehmern inkompetent und erwartest Hilfe?


----------



## colormix (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile fÃ¼r Linux an passen ?*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Nee geht nicht, weil ja kein Software Center in Ubuntu vorhanden ist ...
> Mit dem Terminal ist man schneller ... sowas nennt sich  "EXPERTE" ...



Das heißt vielleicht nur anderes bei Ubuntu und es muss eine Suchfunktion haben,
ich habe kein Ubuntu sondern seit Dezember 2018 "L"ubuntu auf einem PC fest installiert ,
  unter Systemwerkzeuge da heißt das Software  , 
was soll ich im Ubuntu Forum  wenn ich  Lubuntu habe  das auch lange weiter nutzen werde .
Das ist u.a gemeint mit Ahnung, Leute können nicht unterscheiden zwischen  Ubuntu und   Lubuntu nur weil es ähnlich klingt aber anders "besser" ist .


----------



## Bunkasan (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile fÃ¼r Linux an passen ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Das sind enben mal so tyaptische Foren Tipps von Leuten die k.A haben und so tun als hätten sie diese ?
> 
> Lösung ist ganz einfach ,





			
				ubuntuusers schrieb:
			
		

> Hy zusammen bräuchte mal das richtige Kommando zum de-Installieren auf der Kommandozeile?



Es wurde explizit nach der Kommandozeilenoption gefragt. Die Frage wurde für die Kommandozeile beantwortet. Deine Lösung bezieht sich nicht auf die genaue Fragestellung. Ein dümmeres Beispiel hättest du dir nicht aussuchen können, zeigt nur mal wieder mangelndes Textverständnis deinerseits. Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Lösung über apt nicht nur bei allen Ubuntu Versionen, unabhängig von der Desktopoberfläche, geht, sondern bei allen Debian Derivaten, von denen eines Ubuntu, in allen Variationen, ist... werter Herr Experte.


			
				d'oh schrieb:
			
		

> Von Linux hat im Internet keiner Richtig Ahnung versuchen zu fragen  kann man ja mal, kommt meinst leider  nur Spam/OT  Kram als Antwort
> sieht man ja hier .



Frag dich einfach mal warum NUR DU hier keine vernünftige Antwort mehr bekommst...


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile fÃ¼r Linux an passen ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Das heißt vielleicht nur anderes bei Ubuntu



No Comment ... YouTube 



colormix schrieb:


> was soll ich im Ubuntu Forum  wenn ich  Lubuntu habe  das auch lange weiter nutzen werde .



Ubuntu = Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu usw. ...

Sowas nennt sich dann "EXPERTE" und bekommt die einfachsten Sachen nicht zustande ...


----------



## Teacup (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*



colormix schrieb:


> ich habe  auf einem PC seit ca. 6 Monaten Lubuntu LTS,
> nur eine Sache nervt sehr,
> der Firefox speichert keinen Log-Daten wie Passwörter und so ,
> 
> ...



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was Du alles unter "Cookie Einstellungen" verstehst, daher: Erst mal zwei Anlaufstellen checken:

1. Firefox -> Einstellungen -> Datenschutz & Sicherheit -> Formulare und Passwörter: Zugangsdaten und Passwörter für Websites speichern

2. Chronik -> Schauen, ob die Einstellung auf "nach benutzerdefinierten Einstellungen anlegen" steht.




> Meine Frage an die " Linux Experten hier im Forum " > kann man das irgendwie reparieren oder anpassen über "about:config" ??



Und 3.:  Keinen provokanten Schrott mehr schreiben.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*

Ich musste hier 5 Beiträge (darunter ein harter PA) entfernen, und auch noch einige editieren. Ja, er schreibt tlw. etwas provokant, aber mMn noch nicht so, dass das auch ZWINGEND moderiert werden muß. Die Antworten hingegen sind ganz oft auch kein bisschen besser, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber schön zu sehen wie es wenigstens 1 User geschafft hat, trotzdem sachlich auf das Thema einzugehen. Wer ein grundsätzliches Problem mit der Ausdrucksweise eines anderes User hat, sollte vielleicht mal überlegen diesem einfach aus dem Weg zu gehen, statt sich herablassend, ebenfalls provozierend oder sogar beleidigend zu äußern.

Ihr seid hier eine Community, ein "Team", und trotzdem greift ihr (User) euch ständig gegenseitig an. Man kann gewisse "Punkte" die einen stören auch einfach mal ignorieren, auf gewisse Unzulänglichkeiten mit Verständnis reagieren, statt sich zb. über Schreibfehler oder sonstige Defizite lustig zu machen, oder auf seiner Meinung nach provokante Äußerungen ebenfalls provokant oder herablassend zu antworten.

Ich finde sowas wie hier im Thread jedenfalls nicht wünschenswert - von beiden Seiten!

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## colormix (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*

Windows Firefox Profile  
Lesezeichen und Passwörter  mit Google Chrome Import
ist Alles da und funktioniert , 

Copy  Firefox Profile von Windows zu Linux  
Passwörter weg und  lassen sich nicht mehr anlegen .



Chrome kann die  Passwort Daten  aus den  Firefox   Windows Profile lesen,
der Firefox selber aber nicht , was ist denn das für ein scheiß Browser  Firefox
der seine eignen Daten nicht mehr findet  nur weil es ein anderes OS  jetzt ist 
Linux .


----------



## colormix (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*

OT Cookies Killer und uBlock Origin geht im Chrom auch  habe ich grade installiert


----------



## Ellina (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*

Nutz doch ne Cloud oder melde dich über Firefox (mozilla) einfach an und syncornisiere da die ganzen daten satz dan hast du ehe alle passwörter und alle einstellungen gespeichert.

Doch findet er du musst nur die Versteckten Dateine sicht bar machen. (Datei-Manager Einstellungen Verstckte datein ortner anzeigen lassen.) ".profil; mozilla; Firfox;" ist der ortner wo die ganzen gram den du aus "Appdata/Local etc.." her kopiert haben könntest. Müßen dort hinein weil sonst macht das ja alles kein sinn.

Neben bei Addons können die Sicherheit des Systems beinflussen.

Egal in welchen Betriebsystem du bist.

Verstehe es zwar nicht aber wurscht. 
Und übrigens, Terminal geht einfacher als die Grafische Software Center (Software) gerade auf älteren geräten und neben bei gesagt heist das nicht das bei Installationen De-Installationen nicht probleme auf trehten könnten die in Terminal deutlich einfacher angezeigt werden und dann auch gepostet werden damit "Experten" wie du sie nehnnst benatworten können. Wenn man die Antwort dann auch von den Experten sich anhören lassen möchte.

Aber genug der Seiten hiebe.


----------



## colormix (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*

Appdata/Local gibt es unter Linux  hier nicht , 
wie man ein FF  Pofile unter Windows finde und das zu Linux rüber kopiert weiß ich selber 
und das ist schon im Dezember geschähen gleich nach der 1. Linux Installation  ,
mit den Apps es sind nur zwei gibt es keine Probleme ich brauch nur den Namen der Datei wo Firefox seine Passwörter speichert >> wenn ich bei Linux diese  lösche vielleicht  geht es dann wieder  Passwörter speichern ?


----------



## Teacup (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Appdata/Local gibt es unter Linux  hier nicht ,
> wie man ein FF  Pofile unter Windows finde und das zu Linux rüber kopiert weiß ich selber
> und das ist schon im Dezember geschähen gleich nach der 1. Linux Installation  ,
> mit den Apps es sind nur zwei gibt es keine Probleme ich brauch nur den Namen der Datei wo Firefox seine Passwörter speichert >> wenn ich bei Linux diese  lösche vielleicht  geht es dann wieder  Passwörter speichern ?



Wie die Passwörter gespeichert werden hängt von der Website ab.

Wir die Firefox PW-Verwaltung genutzt findest Du die PWs hier: 

Windows: Profiles - Where Firefox stores your bookmarks, passwords and other user data | Firefox Help
Linux: Müsste ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename> sein.

Verwendet die Website nur Cookies hilft das nichts und wenn History/Cookie Einstellung angepasst wurden kann auch jegliches Speichern verhindert werden.

Ich würde Firefox mal zurücksetzen (Profil sichern) und schauen, ob es dann geht. Nur der Information willen, ob es an irgendeiner Einstellung innerhalb von Firefox liegt.


----------



## airXgamer (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit einem recht alten Profil (ca. 5 Jahre genutzt), welches sich weder auf einem neuen Windows 10 noch auf einem MX18 (Linuxdistro im Ubuntu/Debian Bereich) einspielen ließ. Ein anderes Profil, erstellt vor ca. 1 Jahr unter Windows 8 ließ sich sowohl unter Windows 10 als auch unter Linux problemlos importieren. Ich vermute das Problem hier nicht bei deinem Betriebsystem, sondern bei Mozilla, die irgendwas bei den Profilen ganz toll verk**** haben. Bei anderen Anwendern habe ich ebenfalls versucht alte Firefox Profile in neue Betriebsysteme einzuspielen, teilweise waren die Passwörter weg, teilweise die Addons.... ich habe den Fehler nicht gefunden. Im Thunderbird hatte ich ähnliche Probleme. An einem PC half es eine alte Version von Firefox zu installieren (glaub irgendwas ~50) (gibts hier: Directory Listing: /pub/firefox/releases/) und dort das Profil zu importieren. Ich habe meine Profile entdigitalisiert ("Passwortzettel") mir die wichtigen Dinge aus den alten Profilen rausgesucht und für Firefox und Thunderbird neue Profile erstellt, in der Hoffnung beim nächsten Neuaufsetzen keine Probleme mit den Profilen mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## colormix (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*



Teacup schrieb:


> Wie die Passwörter gespeichert werden hängt von der Website ab.
> 
> Wir die Firefox PW-Verwaltung genutzt findest Du die PWs hier:



Habe diese beiden Dateien gelöscht  wo der Firefox die Passwörter speichert, 
 die Passwort Speicherung funktioniert trotzdem nicht es ist ein Leeres Feld .

 Thunderbird  hatte ich mal drauf als ich Ubuntu probehalber installiert hatte,
mit  Thunderbird Profile von Windows hatte ich keine Probleme, 
 da aber auch das gleiche Problem mit dem Firefox .

Seltsam ist das aber trotzdem das Google Chrom die Passwörter aus  dem Firefox Profile  hier unter Linux auslesen kann und diese auch funktionieren  im Chrom .


----------



## Ellina (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*



Teacup schrieb:


> Linux: Müsste ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename> sein.



Genau das meine ich das ist in den Benutzer-Daten (eigenen Datein unter Windows) Ab gelegt.


----------



## colormix (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*

den Namen  und wo das  Profile steht kann  man bei Linux genauso ändern wie unter Windows, bei Linux habe ich nichts verändert   hatte   FF  damals  gestartet dann geschlossen Inhalt des  Profils gelöscht darein den  Inhalt vom Windows Profile da einfach ein kopiert danach alle Einträge  wo Windows LW  waren auf  default  gestellt damit keine Fehler gibt,
weil Linux  andere LW Namen verwendet .


----------



## colormix (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*

-Neues Profile stellt zum testen auf dieser Web Seite passiert dann das "NUR IM Firefox " ,
gleiche  Addons installiert wie im Googel Chrom,
bei Googel Chrom kommt so eine Fehlermeldung nie .


----------



## Arkintosz (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*

Das ist ein Server-Bug. Den kenne ich. Man sieht ja auch im Stacktrace, dass eine Java-Anwendung namens Lucee abgekratzt ist.

Anscheinend soll da irgendwo ein Wahrheitswert in eine Objektstruktur umgewandelt werden. Wahr/Falsch kann man natürlich nicht in ein Objekt umwandeln...


----------



## colormix (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kleines Firefox Problem Windows Profile für Linux an passen ?*

ist nur komisch bei Windows habe ich das nicht >> und beim Chrom  Unter Linux auch nicht ,  ich tippe hier eher auf einen Firefox Bug unter Linux, der Firefox unter Linux läuft keines Wegs sauber >> grotten  schlecht.
Die frohe Botschaft habe ich ja noch nicht verkündet auch auf dem 2. PC wo jetzt Linux  thront mit anderer PC HW  das  gleiche Firefox Problem .

Tatsache ist auch das ich beim Google Chrom die gleichen  nur  diese 2 Addons verwende wie mit Firefox unter Windows  und Linux mit gleichen Einstellungen .

Der FF macht auch noch auf ganz anderen Seiten seit den Neuen Updates Problem , Netto.com  Filiale Suche Flyer und oft  die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden,
da muss ich unter Linux immer dem Chrom nehmen weil das mit Firefox  nicht mehr geht .


----------

